# Backbox problem



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

I have no clue what you are even trying to say. Can you draw a picture ?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

davidbirtles13 said:


> I have a metal backbox buried in wall.Someone has screwed in a 6 inch faceplate screw ( well not really that big ) but it's bent itself quite a way and can't be removed.This is on the fixed lug of backbox not the easy one to deal with.Any ideas?


@gpop need some UK help


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Cut the screw behind the tab with a dremel or side cutters if your young and strong which should remove the bent part


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Grinder. No............ not that Grinder.............. The kind that cuts metal . And then Vice Grips.......... No......... not that kind of Vice ........... Gosh the way you people think.......................


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

F-bombs help.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> F-bombs help.


I just realized that you almost have as many posts as BBQ & Harry. Congratulations, it only took you 10yrs to do what they did in 3-4.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I just realized that you almost have as many posts as BBQ & Harry. Congratulations, it only took you 10yrs to do what they did in 3-4.


I’m slow. 😊


----------



## K21 (8 mo ago)

davidbirtles13 said:


> I have a metal backbox buried in wall.Someone has screwed in a 6 inch faceplate screw ( well not really that big ) but it's bent itself quite a way and can't be removed.This is on the fixed lug of backbox not the easy one to deal with.Any ideas?


Use multi tool


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> I’m slow. 😊


You may not be very fast, but your sloppy.


----------



## Paul123 (Feb 10, 2020)

I was 


gpop said:


> Cut the screw behind the tab with a dremel or side cutters if your young and strong which should remove the bent part


Just about to say that


----------

